# Any Martial Artists out there?



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I began learning martial arts training in August 2010 a the ripe old age of 40. I trained in Doce Pares Escrima and Kenpo Karate. I got a really weird and bad flu illness later on in the year which had me laid up for about 10 days and left me drained for weeks after. I fell away from training and found it difficult to go back. That difficulty was somewhat caused by the struggle I was having with myself before I quit. I was frustrated with my lack of fitness and my percieved lack of progress. I was surrounded by people who were mostly at least 10 years younger than me and my instructor was like a marine drill sergant so I found myself in the odd position of feeling like the old man and like a teenager again, all at the same time. The upshot of it all is that I only trained for about 3 months.

Anyway, despite all of this, there were aspects of it that I really enjoyed, particularly the mental aspect of it and both the physicality and the technicality of the training I was doing. The truth is I wish I had discovered martial arts much earlier in my life and I don't know why I never thought of it. For the past month I have been on the Paleo diet, I've been working on my strength and fitness and I have been brushing up on some of what I learned. I am doing this with a view to going back training as soon as i feel I am "ready" which I reckon will be September. I am not sure yet if I will go back to what I was doing before or try a new art.

Are there any martial artists out there with any advice or inspiration they could offer me. Are there any late beginners? I would love to read about your experinces. Can anyone recommend a martial art which might suit the "older" beginner better?


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Cave-dweller
Over the years i have done various forms of Karate.
There is a martial art that is perfect for building strength and stamina in the older guys TAI CHI.Get yourself a book on the subject.
All the moves in Tai Chi are related to most martial art stances.It may look like a gentle form of martial art,But believe me it takes strentgh-stamina and control to perform the moves gracefully.
Give it a try-you will be suprised at the results.It helps me with my slingshot shooting-breathing and control.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Cave Dweller, I am 42 and a fellow martial artist. I currently practice FMA, but did Karate, Tae Kwon Do and Grappling. I work out with guys younger and constantly spar with them. I find it fun and challenging. I am not as fit or as fast and as strong as I used to be, but being older makes you somewhat wiser. I tend to employ more strategies when sparring and competing and I do more than hold my own. I guess I am able to keep up and excel because I have a good guro who makes it fun and always interesting for us. He makes the workout fun and is not overly serious. What he teaches us is what he employs himself and not just materials to fill in a course. Our group plays hard and trains hard. We are brothers who help each other get better. A good guro and a good group is key. Being in a group that you don't fit in does not do much for your motivation. I love my guro and my brothers in the group and that helps motivate me to keep attending our workouts and trying to excel more.

Spanky, also suggested Tai Chi which is a great suggestion. Low impact and great training for breathing. Also, you can do it in a group.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi dweller
i have ben practicing kung-fu and karate from when I was 20 to 30 years, and wing tsun during the last 20 years. Now that I am nearly 60 I know that the only real opponent you have to fight in the life is.... yourself. 
Not to say that the MA re unusefull. At all. But you will always find someone best fitted, naturally equiped or simply stronger and tougher than you. This is life. 
Wat I learned instead is that everytime you know exactly the play you are entering, you have a beter chance to keep out safe, may be only avoid fighting if it si the case. And this is great lesson from MA. 
I also greatly agree on tai-chi previous statment or other internal stile like wu-.shu: not only they gave you more strenght but a lot of balance, wich help to stay up in.
As the for pure MA (external) stiles, of course in a real hard confrontation they mae helps, but not consider them the main way to survive: it menas if there is a weapon use it, if thers and act of felony that works, use it again.
Just a last thought: some like Wing Tsun are very suitable also for elder people just because are not based on phiscal strenght but on distance and timing and concepts.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I would recommend you spend some time meeting the teachers of various schools, they will make the difference between a bully, pushing you around for their own entertainment, and someone who wishes you to learn. Most schools will let you sit and watch, or join a lesson or two for free. I would also suggest Tai-chi (yang style, short form) Dim-Mak; I almost exclusively practise it now, but I started with Jeet-Kune Do (Bruce Lee's martial art) and that's the best approach for self defence, I believe. But then, you must consider why you wish to do it, for fitness, or self-defence, or both/neither. Diet is very important indeed, but whatever you do, do it for yourself, as the martial arts are one of the most personal past-times you can have. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

stelug said:


> Hi dweller
> i have ben practicing kung-fu and karate from when I was 20 to 30 years, and wing tsun during the last 20 years. Now that I am nearly 60 I know that the only real opponent you have to fight in the life is.... yourself.
> Not to say that the MA re unusefull. At all. But you will always find someone best fitted, naturally equiped or simply stronger and tougher than you. This is life.
> Wat I learned instead is that everytime you know exactly the play you are entering, you have a beter chance to keep out safe, may be only avoid fighting if it si the case. And this is great lesson from MA.
> ...


I agree with you about not depending on a Martial Art if there is the option to use a weapon. That is one of the reasons why I like FMA or Escrima. Unlike other systems, you learn to use and defend yourself against knives, sticks etc from the very beginning. Everything you do with a stick can be applied to a knife or an improvised hand-held weapon or empty hand. It's very practical.

However, although self defense is one of the reasons why I am interested in MA, it is not the main reason. I am mainly interested in MA for reasons of fitness, discipline, the mental side of it and general well-being. Wing Tsun is one of the arts I have been considering. I have also been looking at Aikido.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

spanky said:


> Hi Cave-dweller
> Over the years i have done various forms of Karate.
> There is a martial art that is perfect for building strength and stamina in the older guys TAI CHI.Get yourself a book on the subject.
> All the moves in Tai Chi are related to most martial art stances.It may look like a gentle form of martial art,But believe me it takes strentgh-stamina and control to perform the moves gracefully.
> Give it a try-you will be suprised at the results.It helps me with my slingshot shooting-breathing and control.


Yeah, Tai Chi looks really interesting. I've heard that it is quite a workout and that all of those "gentle" movements have pretty effective Martial/External applications. It's very expensive to do Tai Chi in my city though. About 50% more per class than most other arts. I might look at learning a little from a dvd or something. If nothing else, It might help calm me down!!


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Cave-dweller said:


> Hi Cave-dweller
> Over the years i have done various forms of Karate.
> There is a martial art that is perfect for building strength and stamina in the older guys TAI CHI.Get yourself a book on the subject.
> All the moves in Tai Chi are related to most martial art stances.It may look like a gentle form of martial art,But believe me it takes strentgh-stamina and control to perform the moves gracefully.
> Give it a try-you will be suprised at the results.It helps me with my slingshot shooting-breathing and control.


Yeah, Tai Chi looks really interesting. I've heard that it is quite a workout and that all of those "gentle" movements have pretty effective Martial/External applications. It's very expensive to do Tai Chi in my city though. About 50% more per class than most other arts. I might look at learning a little from a dvd or something. If nothing else, It might help calm me down!!
[/quote]
I had folowed thai-chi for a couple of years just finding where chinese immigrant community members meet the mself. you could be able to find a good teacher at a very low price


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*








Slingshot Sniper 
*​


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well cave dweller having 40 +years under my belt in the arts of....(lets call it self preservation/enlightenment becoming at one with one self )ABA Boxing, judo/jujitsu knockdown karate(kyokushin Kyaikan,Lau gar whig chun full contact/kick boxing and my very own PSD...pure self defense method based on a combination of various arts and with this goal in mind empty your cup of learning each day..forget about it and fill up again the next day..so on and so on....

and a hole lot of S***T I cannot mention here







I can give this advice:

Kung Fu or whatever art you choose is not the be all and end all,take nothing for granted underestimate no one,prepare your mind and body so both are healthy....enjoy your training treat it as fun times too...try if you can to practice senorios on wakening...the mind remembers better this way,above all else remember this defending ones self is not fancy..it can be rather messy at times...its not pretty..in fact it can be very ugly at times..so anything fancy you see on films or where ever is just that its only to please the eye....triple spinning back kick whilst drinking tea has no place when it really matters....in fact I can tell you this try doing (no dont) a full split round house kick without warm up and in cold climate and you may find yourself writhing in pain with a torn ham string.









Best advice learn(fill up your cup) forget about it don't dwell to much on it(empty your cup) and above all else train in awareness of your surroundings call it the art of fighting without fighting...someone who is totally aware can avoid much conflict before it has chance to manifest









have fun!!....John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*









You Rock John 
*


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Cave-dweller,

I think the only thing to consider with age is that it takes longer to heal. Just train smart and listen to your wise brain and what your body it telling you. 40 is still young in my book. Eat and drink a lot of coconuts that is my adice to you...it will keep you looking and feeling young. I think a good diet would be most important right now for any of us at any age.

Age really doesn't matter in Doce Pares any way. If you have a chance to do a seminar with Cacoy Canete, you should do it. That guy is 90 years old and he'll throw much younger guys around like they were nothing. He has a grip like an orangoutang, I've never seen anyone best him in sparing drills; young or old. 
Everyone pretty much posted great advice. I just wanted to add my two cents. #1 good diet; #2 Seminar with Cacoy Canete.









Cheers!


Cave-dweller said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I began learning martial arts training in August 2010 a the ripe old age of 40. I trained in Doce Pares Escrima and Kenpo Karate. I got a really weird and bad flu illness later on in the year which had me laid up for about 10 days and left me drained for weeks after. I fell away from training and found it difficult to go back. That difficulty was somewhat caused by the struggle I was having with myself before I quit. I was frustrated with my lack of fitness and my percieved lack of progress. I was surrounded by people who were mostly at least 10 years younger than me and my instructor was like a marine drill sergant so I found myself in the odd position of feeling like the old man and like a teenager again, all at the same time. The upshot of it all is that I only trained for about 3 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Well cave dweller having 40 +years under my belt in the arts of....(lets call it self preservation/enlightenment becoming at one with one self )ABA Boxing, judo/jujitsu knockdown karate(kyokushin Kyaikan,Lau gar whig chun full contact/kick boxing and my very own PSD...pure self defense method based on a combination of various arts and with this goal in mind empty your cup of learning each day..forget about it and fill up again the next day..so on and so on....
> 
> and a hole lot of S***T I cannot mention here
> 
> ...


I didn't realize you were so well versed in the martial arts John; wu-wei.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

also think about learning an art that teaches techniques that are easily applied from a fence and become second nature like gross motor skills,no style is infallable.wing chun,excellent close quarters,bad if under a heavy attack,karate,excellent if oyama based ,no question,but lack of grappling,list is endless,my advice would be to learn western boxing along with some hook style wrestling,old school.if you can kick a football ,you sure as **** dont need to learn to kick,
just my 2 pence worth

marcus sr


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Cave-Dweller, check out Combat Hapkido. I have black belts in 5 different martial arts (Kosen Jiu-Jitsu, Aikido, Karate, Taekwondo and Combat Hapkido)... and Combat Hapkido is the one I'd prefer if starting later in life. There are no kata/forms to learn you basically go straight to the point and learn what is effective for YOU.


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

i practice Tae Kwon Do since 2008, so i ve praticed same art in 1999 to 2001 , in the same club. I m near for the 1st Dan , perhaps this year .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tae Kwon Do is the first martial art I got a black belt in. When I was young, 15-19 years old, I would work out a minimum of 3 hours a day 5 days a week... Saturday's were either tournament days, or we'd do demos, and Sunday rest. Here's a short and not up to date bio: http://www.shinsmartialarts.com/two.html#G


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

oh ! you re now a master ?! my Master Han say to training 3/4 h / day and every day but i ve some problem last time and i am very lazy now :/ . The 29th august nex season is starting, i am waitin' for.


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Tae Kwon Do is the first martial art I got a black belt in. When I was young, 15-19 years old, I would work out a minimum of 3 hours a day 5 days a week... Saturday's were either tournament days, or we'd do demos, and Sunday rest. Here's a short and not up to date bio: http://www.shinsmart....com/two.html#G


Tchalieut.
Kyongnye


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Gregor-Y said:


> Tae Kwon Do is the first martial art I got a black belt in. When I was young, 15-19 years old, I would work out a minimum of 3 hours a day 5 days a week... Saturday's were either tournament days, or we'd do demos, and Sunday rest. Here's a short and not up to date bio: http://www.shinsmart....com/two.html#G


Tchalieut.
Kyongnye
[/quote]
i show some jkd techniques with pfs in general section mate,very quick intro


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

ok i go to watch it ! noow


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

martial art is more like... coming to peace with your primal instincts

broken my ribs twice and almost got knocked unconscious many times doing all out drills (with protection) i'm also half blind in my dominant eye from a sport injury

but the most fun i've had is just shadowboxing alone, i always come back to shadowboxing

if you don't have a goal or ego training is like dancing you do it when you feel like it, be it 5 minute stretching or 2 hour physical conditioning, the fuel comes from the primal instinct, intention to kill and i'm ok with that

some people train it for self defense, i believe it is driven with primal fear, it's all good

however civilized we are we still have that caveman gene inside, and how to incorporate sublimation to deal with the inner caveman is a difficult task

to perfectly harmonize our Id, Ego, and Superego is our goal


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

OSU


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I trained martial arts for about 15 years when I was young, now when I was 47 I practice in my garden just for pleasure only fight with a whip - a little under the system Latigo & Daga


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## AESamuel (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi there!

I started training in Shotokan kakrate when I was quite young and by the time I was 13 I had my 2nd dan black belt. I was set in line to have my 3rd dan before I was 16 but decided to take a rest from karate and took up fencing instead. That was great fun! My dad is a Tai Chi teacher so I started his classes as well as his Feng Shao classes. Since moving to Cornwall a couple of years ago I haven't done any martial arts but am looking to take up Jeet kune Do if I can find someone close enough that teaches it. I am really interested in different martial arts and love hearing/discussing/learning about any of them!

Cheers.


----------

